# northern riders



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey all you northern ohio,wisconsin and canadian riders if you guys are interested in some riding we ride in michigans u.p. We ride serious mud,not these man made dug holes filled with water.we ride beaver ponds,swamps and the beaches of lake superior.The land we ride is indian land so there are no wetland laws.Some of the guys that ride with us are indian conservation.You will need winches.We meet around sault ste. marie michigan. Are first ride will be our annual spring thaw run.It will be the first weekend in may, IF interested let me know.


----------



## Grizz660 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am ready to go when ever you are.


----------

